# Olive Wood - what kit???



## Steve Hudson (Jan 28, 2015)

I am going on a mission trip and plan to make pens for everyone going on the trip. I have ordered Olive wood blanks for the pens, as I feel like there will be a religious connection for everyone going on the trip. The blanks have stickers and certificates of authenticity and I thought it may be a way for everyone to connect with their Christian heritage. Due to cost I am planning to use a 7mm Slimline type kit as I will be making 30-40 pens. My questions are: Would you use Slimline kits or would you suggest a different type of kit? What finish/color on the pen kit would you suggest that would go well with or compliment the Olive wood colors, grains? Where would you suggest I purchase the kits from?  Any other input would be greatly appreciated. 

Thanks, Steve


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Jan 28, 2015)

Olivewood takes a nice polish on it's own. I often use pens plus finish on it also.  Ca works too but not my first choice here.

   you could go for something a little thicker like the Trimline / streamline.  The Saturn from woodturningz might be priced well also.   

If it was me I'd think about finding a lower list single tube pen - more meat and half the tubes to turn.  The executive in chrome is quite cost effective as well as a basic Sierra style.


----------



## Cwalker935 (Jan 28, 2015)

I recently made a gold slimline with a comfort band and a gold cross clip for the pastor of my parent's church. The gold and olivewood worked very well together and the Pastor loved it. While very simple, it was one of the prettiest pens that I have made.  Unfortunately, I did not take any pictures of it.


----------



## NittanyLion (Jan 28, 2015)

Father Sing from CSUSA.


----------



## glenspens (Jan 28, 2015)

look at these i think that they are a nice kits at good price  $30.00 for 6 pens shipped, they also have a schmidt easyflow refill .
Smitty's Pen Works. 6 PACK LE ROI ELEGANT ROYALE - SALE
a good slimline will cost between $ 3. to $6 bucks +shipping


----------



## southernclay (Jan 28, 2015)

Any of the single barrels listed work great. The PSI 1 lb grab bag is perfect for single barrel pens too. 

Where you headed on the trip?


----------



## wyone (Jan 28, 2015)

My advice..  call one of the many vendors that sell on here.  They can talk to you, give you recommendations, and with that kind of quantity I would be surprised if they didn't give you a deal.  I know when I needed 15 I got a deal from Beartooth Woods (they are close to me) and I am sure that others are the same.


----------



## Kenny Durrant (Jan 28, 2015)

I've never been but friends of mine have and they picked up wood there and wanted me to make their pens out of that. I took a picture they took on the trip and cast it on a slimline and finished the pen out with their olive wood on a gold kit. Everyone was very pleased with a souvenir from the trip with a deeper background. I guess if they wanted a COA they could write one out on their own. Ha Ha.


----------



## Edgar (Jan 28, 2015)

I make BOW slimlines for all the new members who join our church - we handed out 13 this past Sunday. They are a big hit.

I use 24K parts, but I buy all the components in bulk rather than kits. I use this clip with a fancy gold CB for the ladies' pens
Buy Cross Clip for 7 mm Pens Gold at Woodcraft.com

and this one with a gold comfort CB for the men's pens
Slimline Clip - Cross 24kt Gold - WoodTurningz

Then I buy these pen boxes from Woodcraft in lots of 10 to get a 10% discount & put the pen & COA in the box when we hand them out. 
Buy Blue Velvet Gold Trim w/Blue Velvet Interior at Woodcraft.com

My total cost for blanks, box & components runs $8-$10 each.

Check around at the web sites for our various IAP vendors & you should be able to find all the component parts without much trouble & sometimes you can even find them on sale.

Edgar


----------



## Edgar (Jan 28, 2015)

Regarding finish - I simply sand olive wood to 600, burnish with some shavings, then one coat of sanding sealer & one coat of friction polish. 

It's such a nice, tight grained wood, that I can usually start sanding with 320 or 400 grit, so sanding & finishing goes really quick.


----------



## wyone (Jan 28, 2015)

That is a really awesome thing to do...  I am sure the members appreciate it.


----------



## robertkulp (Jan 28, 2015)

It's probably out of the price range, but you might could get donations to help offset the costs - The Jr. Gent II in Chrome looks great wrapped in Olive Wood. It's beefy enough to really show off the figured wood and turns really easily and quickly. As an alternative, a Gatsby or one of those styles also works really well with Olive Wood.

Personally, I think that gold clashes a little too much with the Olive Wood's color, but chrome, gunmetal, or black titanium contrasts very nicely. Smitty's six-pack special would be great for this project - great kit at a great price.


----------



## Karl_99 (Jan 28, 2015)

I prefer gun metal, black ti or chrome with BOW.  You should definitely check out some of Smitty's special deals going on now.  You can get some nice single barrel pen kits that will look great.


----------



## Russknan (Jan 28, 2015)

Olive wood is wonderful to work, and beautiful in the finish. Why would you want to put it on a $2.50 kit where the plating would wear off quickly? I agree with the idea of putting it on a single barrel kit like the Gatsby et. al. Of course, you can also make two-barrel pens, but I think these would work fine for your purpose. Do it right. You are making heirlooms, after all. Russ


----------



## endacoz (Jan 28, 2015)

Karl_99 said:


> I prefer gun metal, black ti or chrome with BOW.  You should definitely check out some of Smitty's special deals going on now.  You can get some nice single barrel pen kits that will look great.



Gun metal is the choice of pastors that order from me.


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Jan 28, 2015)

endacoz said:


> Gun metal is the choice of pastors that order from me.



I sell gunmetal and black ti the most but some chrome too.  I don't do gold anything except accents in higher end kits.


----------



## Steve Hudson (Jan 29, 2015)

What is psi 1 lb grab bag?


----------



## TonyL (Jan 29, 2015)

How about the Patriot from CSUSA: Longer, thicker single tube, affordable, choice of 3 finishes? I made a dozen for a church retreat.

http://www.woodturnerscatalog.com/p/1/2758/Artisan-Patriot-Pen-Kit?term=patriot pen

I always keep a dozen on hand for a quick, but meaty, gift pen.


----------



## ljpilcher@suddenlink (Jan 29, 2015)

*Olivewood*

I would like to suggest PSI's Faith, Hope and Love pen.  Unfortunately it is quite pricey.  It comes with Antique Pewter, Antique Brass and Antique Copper and Gold.  I just did one with Antique Pewter that I think is beautiful.  I think the Antique Brass would be nice too.


----------



## TonyL (Jan 29, 2015)

I have made several FHL pens and will make one tomorrow this weekend. If you do make one, make sure you are very careful and follow the instructions and protect the threads while assembling. I like the kit, but I think it is overpriced.


----------



## OLDMAN5050 (Feb 4, 2015)

I would use the Creekline from Smitty. My by far favorite he has them in chrome or black chrome. Nicer than a slim at about the same price.
CS003BT CREEKLINE PEN SETS - BLACK CHROME at Smitty's Pen Works


----------

